# Thinking of buying klose master chef



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

I have a friend that is selling his master chef klose that is 2 years old and he is asking 5400.00 delivered. Does anyone know much about the pit and if so is that a fair price? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also the pit has the 1/2 inch box and larger 24 inch surface area along with stainless table and casters.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

google KLOSE webb site with style or model # prices are there. all his pits are quality built


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

I have gone to the website and priced pit with add on's and it comes out around 9k for a new one with options....


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

go for it. Klose makes a quality pit. 1/2" steel fire box is a very good thing.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

If you dont go for it let me know


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had a Klose for 12-14 years and love it. Holds temp great and built like a tank. Don't know about price but hard to beat the quality.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

You had me at Klose...


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input the pit is being delivered on Tuesday. It also has the larger horizontal and vertical cooking chambers with the optional heavier grates and ceramic tuning plates along with charcoal basket and custom cover. I will post pic when delivered. Thanks again!


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

Here is pic of new pit


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

aporretto said:


> Here is pic of new pit


Far out, man. I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a beauty


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking pit!


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

You got your monies worth for that beautiful cooker!


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help the new pit was delivered today. so i spent the afternoon cleaning it up and hope to light it soon. I post some more pics here soon!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

tears of joy.....


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

what a beast. how was it transported and unloaded?


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

It was transported on a tilt trailer with a winch. Used 3/4" plywood to roll over grass so it would not sink.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Man that's a beast of a back yard pit! I just wish it was in my back yard. Congrats! Now let's see some results.


----------

